# Paph.hangianum



## tcw (May 10, 2013)

The first bloom. DS6.3 NS14.2cm


----------



## monocotman (May 10, 2013)

what a monster flower!
Great,
David


----------



## John Boy (May 10, 2013)

PLAIN as can be PERFECT!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2013)

amazing flower


----------



## cattmad (May 10, 2013)

nice hang


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 10, 2013)

How can you have so many perfect blooms my friend? Nice!! I wish we could have some of your paphs. here in the USA.


----------



## Amadeus (May 10, 2013)




----------



## fbrem (May 10, 2013)

spectacular, hangianum is such a variable species


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 10, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## atlantis (May 10, 2013)

The person who said that rothschildianum is the king of the paphs. didn´t know hangianum.

Simply AWESOME. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dido (May 10, 2013)

the besI have seen apart from the red ones, congrats for this beauty


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2013)

Absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2013)

MMMMM..sweet, buttery, goodness.


----------



## tcw (May 10, 2013)

Full plant. stem: 20cm


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2013)

I like Amadeus' comment!


----------



## tcw (May 10, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I like Amadeus' comment!



Me too!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the full plant photo. I guess they have to be good size to bloom.


----------



## Trithor (May 11, 2013)

Not much more to be said, simply beautiful


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2013)

a champion plant


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

he has been for me Love at first sight. 
absolutely one of my favorites,what mix do you have used for it?
thanks in advance,anna


----------



## tcw (May 11, 2013)

annab said:


> he has been for me Love at first sight.
> absolutely one of my favorites,what mix do you have used for it?
> thanks in advance,anna



I use stone and bark.


----------



## John Boy (May 11, 2013)

any given ratio? or as it comes? Could you show us the mix please? What "stone" are you talking about? What would you use for feeding?


----------



## tcw (May 11, 2013)

John Boy said:


> any given ratio? or as it comes? Could you show us the mix please? What "stone" are you talking about? What would you use for feeding?



I think that the appropriate management is more important.


----------



## John Boy (May 11, 2013)

enlighten us?


----------



## Trithor (May 11, 2013)

Yes, please do tell, I find this a particularly difficult plant to grow!


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

tcw said:


> I think that the appropriate management is more important.


what does mean -appropriate menagement?


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Yes, please do tell, I find this a particularly difficult plant to grow!


o yes -the legend says that with good cultivation is very hard to put it in bloom ,so imagine with bad cultivation!
bye,anna


----------



## Stone (May 11, 2013)

Its a good one.


----------



## tcw (May 11, 2013)

I think that for most Paph. give it high humidity and well-ventilated environment will grow well.


----------



## John Boy (May 12, 2013)

Is that what you consider the "appropriate menagement" part then?


----------



## tcw (May 12, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Is that what you consider the "appropriate menagement" part then?



Yes!


----------



## Trithor (May 12, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Is that what you consider the "appropriate menagement" part then?



heh heh:rollhappy:


----------

